
Layar Wants More Layers, Opens Augmented Reality Platform To Developers  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/08/layar-wants-more-layers-opens-augmented-reality-platform-to-developers/
======
jacquesm
Layar is absolutely amazing, and I think this will be one of the killer apps
on the mobile platform.

The first demo I saw (a while ago) was so totally unexpected that I thought it
was a mock-up of some science fiction like application on a mobile phone
instead of a real live demo.

This is one company to watch closely.

